# CAN Bus Codes for Fiat 500e



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

el ohmbre said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I might find the complete list of canbus codes for a 2015 Fiat 500e?
> 
> ...


Sure,

Step 1: Befriend an engineer that works at Fiat
Step 2: Do something so that they owe you their life
Step 3: Call in the favor and get them to slip you the DBC file for that car

Perhaps that sounds a little far fetched but that's the most likely way to get codes - get someone who has them to leak them to you. Normally the automotive engineers value their jobs too much to do this. When a car maker goes belly up it's a different story. They'll give you anything you want because "**** those losers who didn't pay me for my last two weeks work!" In the meantime, often you can pay to get technical details. Service shops need to know a far amount about the CAN traffic to do diagnosis. If you know someone with a service shop you might be able to use their tools or see if they've got more technical info you could use. If you can use their tools while also hooking up to the CAN you might be able to reverse things more easily based on what the tools are doing. Sometimes I see people post information that I'm sure they didn't reverse engineer themselves. I do not know how they got a hold of that stuff and had the guts to release it publicly. Maybe we ought to ask them?

Alternatively, you can use your sniffer tool to capture traffic and make educated guesses until you figure out all of the info you really need. This is very time consuming and somewhat hard but it's how many people have figured out the codes for their cars.


----------



## el ohmbre (May 28, 2009)

Thank you. I especially like the step to "Do something so they owe you their life." That should be easy enough.

My project is actually for my own EV where I'll know all the CAN codes involved. This was just to test it because my car is currently taken apart getting new Leaf modules.

I think I can reverse engineer it enough to test my project and if not, I guess I'll just have to wait until I can test it with my car.

Thank you for the great response. That saved me from another fruitless night of internet searches to find the codes.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

el ohmbre said:


> Does anyone know where I might find the complete list of canbus codes for a 2015 Fiat 500e?


I can't help with the codes but a colleague is considering reusing the Fiat 500 instrument clusters from the ICE cars. If the 500e has a similar cluster maybe you could collaborate?


----------

